# Extended archery Buck



## Ground Pounder (Jan 27, 2010)

My Dad killed this buck the day before thanks giving on the extended archery hunt. 57 yard shot and put him down.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a tall one! 

Weigh2go.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice deer!


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

cool buck! way to go!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome! Great buck!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice! Glad he closed the deal.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Great buck! It's always better with family members. I love it!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats to your dad, fine looking buck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats on a good bow deer


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. People are doing well for bucks on this forum. I guess no one takes advantage of the opportunity to shoot does?


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice buck! For sure!


----------

